# Getting to grips with Photoshop



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

As you guys know i started my photography quest a few months ago. This involved taking pictures and buying a DSLR at 1st but i then became interested in the processing side also. As ive never used any of these programs previously its a slow process but i seem to be making progress. I can do stuff like rotating horizons and the basics quite easily but some of what in my mind is slightly more advanced frequently leaves my brain if i do it once then dont try it for a week or so. Anyway a while back i posted some pics of the North East Coast and one photo inparticular was spoilt by some nasty shadows on the beach. This was highlighted by a few people so that would be my test......

Before.








Other than the shadows there was also a ferry, yacht and a bouy in the sea which were distracting so i removed them aswell. For this process i used the clone stamp tool then the quick selection tool to put a straight line across the sea as i kept eating into either the sea or sky when removing the boat. Abit like putting masking tape on a skirting board while painting the wall

After.









Any comments or advice are welcome....
Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

looks good dude


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice one mate looks good to me.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks good Phil, what technique did you use, cloning neighbouring areas and duplicating?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good to me. What version of photoshop are you using? The content aware features in CS5 are nothing short of astounding!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Looks good Phil, what technique did you use, cloning neighbouring areas and duplicating?


Exactly Pezza.:thumb:


MattDuffy88 said:


> Looks good to me. What version of photoshop are you using? The content aware features in CS5 are nothing short of astounding!


Its CS 5 Extended MAtt To be honest most of its way over my head :lol:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Exactly Pezza.:thumb:


I thought so as there are lots of little dots in the bottom right corner that look like they've been duplicated, so doesn't seem natural to me. I've removed a few of them to show what I mean, hope you don't mind. How long did it take you to do?

The forum seems to have washed the colours for some reason!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I agree Pezz but its all a learning curve so if someone can show me a better way...............it took about 15 mins to remove the shadows. I suck at it lol


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> I agree Pezz but its all a learning curve so if someone can show me a better way...............it took about 15 mins to remove the shadows. I suck at it lol


The way you've done it is how I do it but I use the clone tool to smooth edges and other blemishes from where I've duplicated areas. You don't suck at all, that's a very good effort for 15 minutes work, I can spend hours doing it sometimes.

I did this using mainly the clone tool for my Nan, although I still haven't finished it yet, not sure if I will TBH as don't have the time ATM! The main goal was to remove all of the rips and tears so it looks good in a frame


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

stunning, no other word for it. i really need to sit down and learn how to play with photoshop.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> The way you've done it is how I do it but I use the clone tool to smooth edges and other blemishes from where I've duplicated areas. You don't suck at all, that's a very good effort for 15 minutes work, I can spend hours doing it sometimes.
> 
> I did this using mainly the clone tool for my Nan, although I still haven't finished it yet, not sure if I will TBH as don't have the time ATM! The main goal was to remove all of the rips and tears so it looks good in a frame


I suppose the subject defines the time spent......thing is for my sand its always gonna look unnatural as its processed so i would like to see it done by a pro to give me a template. Your pic looks awesome btw!



Davemm said:


> stunning, no other word for it. i really need to sit down and learn how to play with photoshop.


You mean Pezzas pic yeh? Oh Pezz, ive been out with the Fisheye today.....class! It does landscapes that look normal.....:thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yours look good and i didnt notice the dots in the sand till it was pointed out, but the removal of the rips and cracks on that photo is very good and must have take a serious amount of time.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> I suppose the subject defines the time spent......thing is for my sand its always gonna look unnatural as its processed so i would like to see it done by a pro to give me a template. Your pic looks awesome btw!
> 
> You mean Pezzas pic yeh? Oh Pezz, ive been out with the Fisheye today.....class! It does landscapes that look normal.....:thumb:


Of course, I'm assuming you've just removed the shadows to practise how it's done and it's a very good job. Show it to joe bloggs and they wouldn't even know you've removed them :thumb: I only mentioned about the dots as I've been doing this for the last 11 years with Photoshop so tends to spot things like this, although I do miss things as well, no one is perfect! 

Where I work now it's not a studio but I still have to sort out customer supplied artwork they've messed up and usually as quickly as possible, say less than 30 minutes. If it's gonna take too long we get them to resupply but they usually send them as PDF's so it's a flat image rather than layers. I've had artwork with text over the top of a graphic/image, which they want removed and something else added, they think it's a 2 second job! I have to remove the text and then rebuild the area like you have with removing the shadows. I usually do this with the clone tool or duplicating neighbouring areas and blending them in. Most of the time it will be a rushed job as like I said we're not studio and we're busy, plus it's for newspaper print so the quality isn't the same as a magazine and PS edits aren't as easy to spot.

Looking forward to the fisheye photos, will keep an eye out for a thread :thumb:



Davemm said:


> but the removal of the rips and cracks on that photo is very good and must have take a serious amount of time.


Cheers, yep took quite a few hours to do although I'd just spend an hour at a time doing little sections. Plus there's the added time of undoing what you've done as it doesn't look quite right and redoing it. The best tip I can give it always work at 100%, that way you can see if it's blending in or not. Work at over 100% and you will probably be redoing bits as they won't look right when you zoom back out.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Totally agree Pezza. Most people wouldnt know but we are looking for it lol. I'm busy sorting these photos i took yesterday in Camera RAW which seems a right chew on  
Phil


----------



## e1nonsy (Oct 17, 2010)

good work !


----------

